# Wiedereinstieg --- alles richtig gemacht



## Niziro (2. Mai 2011)

Nach dem ich 2 Wochen nach Cataclysm Release WoW endgültig an den Nagel gehangen habe, herrschte bis letzte Woche Ruhe was MMOs anging. 
Doch dann stolperte ich bei youTube über eine Warhammer Video und iregendwie hatte ich wieder Bock auf dieses Spiel (ich hatte es kurz nach Release angespielt und fands nicht so bombe).

Da ich letzte Woche Urlaub hatte, reaktivierte ich meinen alten Account auf Drakenwald und ich muss sagen, ich bin total begeistert. Es macht richtig Bock dieses Spiel zu zocken und trotz bestem Wetter wurde ordentlich gekellert. 
Was hier teilweise über die Aktivität geschrieben wird, kann ich nicht ganz so bestätigen. Ich habe kaum Probleme mit Sz. Wartezeiten und im RvR (bin aktuell im T2) fand ich bisher auch immer Anschluss.

Es macht richtig Laune und ist mMn die beste Alternative zu WoW, wenn PvP für einen im Vordergrund steht.


Es zu testen lohnt sich allemal, egal was hier, oder in div. anderen Foren so geschrieben wird.


----------



## iffs (2. Mai 2011)

Niziro schrieb:


> Ich habe kaum Probleme mit Sz.



Dann freu dich mal schön aufs T4 da geht dan ab Mit den SZ ist so eine Sache, du wirst jetzt mühe bekommen im T2 und T3 laufen die SC nicht gut, im T4 gibt dafür fast keine Warte zeiten, du wirst überrascht sein im T4 geht ab 

Dem rest kann ich nur zustimmen, hab meinen Account von 5 Monaten Reaktiviert und WAR lässt mich nicht mehr los.


----------



## malus88 (3. Mai 2011)

Hey hey, habe ähnlich wie du WAR zum Release gezockt und dann nach 3 Wochen stehen lassen, und jetzt bin ich vor 2 Wochen wieder eingestiegen. War zu Beginn total überrascht was auf dem Server für reger Betrieb herrscht (Drakenwald), musste aber leider feststellen das dies erst einmal nur für T1 gilt. Vieleicht sind viele Zweitchars unterwegs o.ä. aber T2 ging leider schon fast nichts mehr und aktuell T3 ist tote Hose. Auch ging bei den ÖQ ziemlich die Post ab, mittlerweile treffe ich beim questen etc. niemanden, ist für mich schon ein highlight wenn ich mal jemanden vorbeilaufen sehe... 

Aber ich habe auch schön des öfteren gehört das es ab T4 im highlevel-Bereich ziemlich abgehen soll, ich hoffe solange noch durchzuhalten um mir selbst ein Bild davon machen zu können aber es ist schon schwierig ein MMORPG zu zocken in dem man sich relativ alleine fühlt^^ (Sz kommt machmal garnicht zustande obwohl ich ne ganze weile am Stück online bin (d.h. 2h+))

Auf der anderen Seite wirds bei WoW u.ä. auch nicht viel anders sein, entweder jemand befindet sich am Anfang um mal eine Klasse/Rasse zu testen oder man ist bereits an der Levelhöchstgrenze angekommen und konzentriet sich auf den Endgamecontent. Zwischendrinnen herrscht gähnende Leere.

Ich bin der Meinung das War extrem viel potential besitzt und finde es richtig schade das es sich nicht wirklich etablieren konnte, ich gebe mir selber noch ein paar Wochen leveln und versuche ins Endgame zu gelangen und hoffe dort auf rege aktivität zu stoßen.




Gruß Malus


----------



## peeping-tom (3. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel hat leider nur noch einen Hand voll Fans. Glaub es gibt mittlerweile nur noch einen einzigen Deutschen Server und das Spiel gibts schon gar nicht mehr zu kaufen. Nachdem ich vom Light AddOn-Cataclysm ebenfalls enttäuscht wurde, bin ich zu AION zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Mikehoof (3. Mai 2011)

Im T2 und T3 gibt es tatsächlich nicht wirklich viel Aktivität im Vergleich zum T1 und T4, deshalb habe ich meinen Versuch mit dem neuen Account aufgegeben.

Es hat mich als Ordie einfach genervt im T2. Questen ist nunmal einfach nicht mein Ding bei Warhammer und Ratten zu verhauen ist öde.

Naja ich habe dann aber durch einen Zufall doch noch einen Weg gefunden meinen alten Account zu reaktivieren (3 40er und diverse 30er) und kann bestätigen, dass im T4 viel los ist und die Szenarien sehr schnell aufgehen.

Mit lvl 32? kannst du schon im T4 mitmischen und du wirst sehen, dass es sich lohnt. Halte durch! :-)


----------



## Pymonte (3. Mai 2011)

sry, aber man questet in WAR auch nicht. Man geht ins RvR und moscht Gegner um und das geht auch im T2 und T3 grad ganz gut. RvR ist spannender und bringt mehr Exp UND Ruf/Einfluss. Durch das neue RvR System können selbst 3-4 Leute schon was machen und dank AAO lohnt sich auch solo roamen sehr gut (15k Exp für einen Kill... dafür questest du in WAR ne 1-2h).


----------



## iffs (3. Mai 2011)

Ja T2-T3 sind halt gebiete wo weniger los ist aber auch da kann man ordentlich RvR machen z.B: mit einer guten GRP, KT, Gilde und mit Freuden es ist ja auch nur bis man 40 ist. Im T4 läuft sehr viel. Also Level erstmal hoch und erst dan könnt ihr sagen ob in WAR was los ist. Klar sind im T2 und T3 weniger leute, da fast alles nur Twinks sind.

also durchhalten T4 rockt!


----------



## Vintar (9. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch jetzt wieder länger dabei und habe ganz von vorne angefangen. Heute werde ich 40 und bin schon RR70. Bisher denke ich keine Sekunde daran dass Game wieder in die Ecke zu werfen. Ich hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß an einem MMO wie jetzt bei Warhammer. Wenn man einige Unschönheiten und Bugs hinnimmt ist das Game einfach top. Kein nerviges schnörkeliges Drumherum wie bei WoW und Konsorten um Leute sinnlos zu beschäftigen, hier gehts einfach zur Sache, unkompliziert und direkt. Fertig aus, mehr braucht ein MMO nicht.


----------



## Todeswolf (9. Mai 2011)

Ich denke das die richtige Mischung aus Daoc und War auch zu einen grossen oder besser die bester Adresse für PvP Spiele werden hätte können ....

leider haben sie zum. mich arg endtäuscht .....

1) keine 3 Fraktion , dabei war doch gerade das , das A und O im RvR ^^
2) viel zu kleine RvR Gebiete dazu noch auf verschiedene Gebiete aufgeteil , sodass man ständig am hin und her fliegen ist !
auch hier war Daoc super ...riesiges RvR Gebiet 
3) Langeweile bei Burgbelagerungen für Nahkämpfer ...Belagerungstürme Stickleitern oder der Gleichen hätten hier für etwas mehr Action gesorgt finde ich ...

Ich freue mich zwar das War wieder etwas Wind bekommt aber ...mit erscheinen von GW2 denke ich ist der Ofen wohl dann ganz aus ^^

Aber bis dahin wünsche ich allen viel Spass !


----------



## Pymonte (9. Mai 2011)

GW2 wird wie jedes andere MMO auf den Markt kommen und weder ein altes MMO verdrängen noch ein großer Erfolg werden, dazu ist der Markt zu voll.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Threadmissbrauch: Kann ich mit einem alten WAR-Acc nochmal WAR antesten? Oder muss ich mir einen neuen Testaccount anlegen, mit dem ich dann unendlich bis Lv10 testen kann?
Gibt es vielleicht noch Probekeys, mit denen man seinen alten Acc für einen bestimmten Zeitraum reaktivieren kann?


----------



## C0ntra (10. Mai 2011)

Todeswolf schrieb:


> 1) keine 3 Fraktion , dabei war doch gerade das , das A und O im RvR ^^
> 2) viel zu kleine RvR Gebiete dazu noch auf verschiedene Gebiete aufgeteil , sodass man ständig am hin und her fliegen ist !
> auch hier war Daoc super ...riesiges RvR Gebiet
> 3) Langeweile bei Burgbelagerungen für Nahkämpfer ...Belagerungstürme Stickleitern oder der Gleichen hätten hier für etwas mehr Action gesorgt finde ich ...



Sicher, deine Ansichten sind subjektiv aber ich finde die Gebiete gerade groß genug um den Zerg um gehen zu können und nicht zu groß, als das man permanent aneinander vorbei läuft - es soll doch was passieren! 
Um in einer anderen Gegend zu kämpfen, muss man halt fliegen, ist doch völlig normal.
Nahkämpfer können doch genug tun. Lass dich auf die Mauern werfen, fange Nachzügler oder Flüchtige an den Seiteneingängen ab, oder kloppe dich mit den Gegnern, die nen Ausfall wagen. Wer da nur rum steht ist doch selbst schuld und verschenkt Ruf.


----------



## C0ntra (10. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Threadmissbrauch: Kann ich mit einem alten WAR-Acc nochmal WAR antesten? Oder muss ich mir einen neuen Testaccount anlegen, mit dem ich dann unendlich bis Lv10 testen kann?
> Gibt es vielleicht noch Probekeys, mit denen man seinen alten Acc für einen bestimmten Zeitraum reaktivieren kann?



Nimm deine alten Acc Daten, hänge an den Benutzernamen ein _eur an und logge dich damit in der Accverwaltung ein, dort kannste den Acc für 14 Tage kostenlos reaktivieren, da du sicherlich länger als 3 Monate nicht eingeloggt warst.


----------



## Snowhawk (10. Mai 2011)

hey danke für den tipp mit den 2 Wochen...

WAR gleich mal reaktiviert ^^


----------



## iffs (10. Mai 2011)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> hey danke für den tipp mit den 2 Wochen...



sind glaub 10 Tage aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## zoizz (10. Mai 2011)

Mist, das habe ich wohl schon gemacht. Als letzte Anmeldename stand da xxx_eur. 
Klappt wohl kein zweites Mal


----------



## Trollstrolch (11. Mai 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Mist, das habe ich wohl schon gemacht. Als letzte Anmeldename stand da xxx_eur.
> Klappt wohl kein zweites Mal



Wenn der Account länger als 90 Tage zu war - warum nicht ?

http://www.warhammeronline.com/call_to_arms/re-enlist.php



> _Terms and conditions: Accounts that have been closed for at least 90 days are automatically eligible. No credit card is required. During special promotions the requirement that an account be closed for 90 days may be waived._


----------



## zoizz (11. Mai 2011)

Ah bei dem Link tut sich was, werd ich nachher mal probieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Mai 2011)

komisch. ich wollte auch die 10 tage reaktivieren um mal wieder reinzuschnuppern, ich sollte aber ne konto/KK angeben, weil automatisch ein abo abgeschlossen würde, wenn man nicht zum ablauf der 10tage kündigt. deshalb versteh ich die aussage hier nicht : _ No credit card is required._


----------



## Kregar (13. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> komisch. ich wollte auch die 10 tage reaktivieren um mal wieder reinzuschnuppern, ich sollte aber ne konto/KK angeben, weil automatisch ein abo abgeschlossen würde, wenn man nicht zum ablauf der 10tage kündigt. deshalb versteh ich die aussage hier nicht : _ No credit card is required._



Nachdem ich Dauer-WAR Spieler bin, habe ich das mit den kostenlosen Probetagen noch nicht gemacht. ABER ich habe mal gelesen man kann auch eine 0-Monate lange Gametimecard auswählen als bezahlart. Geht das?


----------



## Pymonte (13. Mai 2011)

Ja, das geht für Leute, die keine KK haben und die 10 Tage Trial testen wollen. Der Code wurde schon mindestsen 5 mal hier im Forum geschrieben. WAR0DAYTIMECARD ist der Code, den gibt man anstatt eines GTC Codes ein.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2011)

ach, ich hatte den link nicht angeclickt 
ich glaub ich reaktivier dann mal


----------



## Niziro (18. Mai 2011)

UPDATE:

Es sind jetzt 16 Tage seit meinem Wiedereinstieg vergangen und ich wollte noch einmal meine Eindrücke mit euch teilen. Dabei versuche ich auch auf ein paar der, für Warhammer typischen, Vorurteile einzugehen.

Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass Warhammer deutliche Fortschritte, seit meiner letzten aktiven Zeit in diesem Spiel, gemacht und mir definitiv den Spaß an einem MMO wiedergegeben hat.
Die Behauptungen, dass lediglich im T1 und T4 größere Aktivität herrscht kann ich nicht bestätigen. Im Gegenteil, dass T1 Gebiet ist für mich das langweiligste bisher gewesen, da lediglich im antestbaren Gebiet (Nordland, Imperium) Betrieb herrscht. Ich persönlich sehe das T1 Gebiet als Aufwärmtraining (bis Level 12) an, bevor es dann "wirklich" losgeht. 
Ab T2 fängt das Spiel dann an richtig Laue zu machen. Zu jeder von mir gespielten Tageszeit (alles von 7.00 Uhr - ca. 1.00 Uhr) fand ich Anschluss an einen Kriegstrupp. Natürlich bestimmt die Uhrzeit die Masse in der man unterwegs ist bzw. gegen die man kämpft. Mir persönlich ist es mitlerweile egal, ob ich mit nem vollen KT unterwegs bin, oder nur in einer 6er Gruppe. In beiden Fällen kann man viel reißen bzw. eine Menge Spaß haben. Dies sagte auch schon eine andere Antwort in diesem Thread und ich kann es nur bestätigen. Gleiches gilt für das T3 Gebiet. 

T4 kann ich leider noch nichts zu sagen, da ich dort noch nicht angekommen bin. In vielen Gesprächen mit meinen Gildenkameraden oder in KTs wurde mir aber versichert, das im T4 wirklich die Post abgeht.

Zusammengefasst und um damit das erste Vorurteil beiseite zu schaffen: 


In Warhammer herrscht Betrieb und zwar in allen Bereichen
Man findet problemlos Anschluss an KTs/Gruppen
Man kann auch zu ruhigeren Zeiten mit wenigen Leuten viel erreichens
es stimmt, das im T2/T3 kaum/keine Szenarios aufgehen, da RvR wesentlich wichtiger ist



Den nächste Punkt und ebenfalls oft angesprochen ist das PvE. Hier ist es so, dass dieses durch die RvR Neuerungen völlig unnötig geworden ist. Besser gesagt "wer questet ist selber Schuld", denn bei Warhammer ist nicht der EP Balken das wichtigste, sondern der kleinere darunter . Der Ruf Balken !
Für mich als ehemaligen WoW´ler sicherlich die größte Umstellung. Questen, questen, Ini, questen ist halt nicht mehr angesagt, denn nur RUF zählt! 
Ich habe mir allerdings einen Twink erstellt, mit dem ich mir auch mal das ganze PvE angucke und um den Goldhaushalt etwas aufzustocken. 
Die Gebiete sind nett gemacht, aber werden schnell langweilig. Ist jedoch egal, auf Grund der vorher genannten Gründe.


Auch hier nochmal zusammengefasst:


Questen geht auf Kosten von Ruf Punkten, was im T4 Bereich demotivierend sein kann
Der PvE Bereich wird schnell monoton und nutzt sich schnell ab
Lediglich um etwas Gold nebenher, oder Berufe zu pushen ratsam


Einen riesigen + Plunkt erhält die Warhammer Community von mir. Sofern ich sie bisher kennen gelernt habe bin ich äußerst positiv beeindruckt. In KTs wird nicht geflamed, wenn es mal nicht so klasse läuft. Man kann immer etwas fragen im öffentlichen Chat (Ratschlag Channel) und erhält keine dummen, sondern hilfreiche Antworten.


Als Fazit bleibt mir zu sagen, dass Warhammer vieles bietet, was das PvP Herz begehrt. Es sit sicherlich nicht perfekt und an vielen Stellen mMn noch verbesserungswürdig, doch gegenüber meinem ersten Besuch (2008) deutlich besser geworden. Für Spieler die ihr Glück im PvE sehen, ist WAR sicherlich die falsche Wahl. Wer jedoch auch einmal von dem Gefühl berauscht werden möchte mit nem vollen KT, gesammelt in den Feind zu stürmen, sollte vorbeischauen.


Niziro


P.S. Die oben getroffenen Aussagen spiegeln meine persönlichen Erfahrungen wieder und sind daher subjektiv zu betrachten.


----------



## Rungor (18. Mai 2011)

wie siehts eigentlich auf drakenwald aus vom fraktionsbalancing? werden die ordler immer noch abgefarmt weil die destros einfach in der überzahl sind?..zahl es sich überhaupt noch auf irgendeinem server aus zu spielen oder haben alle balancing schwierigkeiten?^^

P.S. mich interessiert nur t4


----------



## myadictivo (18. Mai 2011)

also ich hab mich grade mal mit meinem alten account eingewählt.
mit meinem schami lvl 31 kam kein sz invite zustande und mit meinem squig auf 35 auch nicht.

werds demnächst nochmal antesten, aber wenn ich da jeweils längere wartezeiten hab seh ich keinen grund mein abo neu abzuschließen


----------



## iffs (18. Mai 2011)

Rungor schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich auf drakenwald aus vom fraktionsbalancing? werden die ordler immer noch abgefarmt weil die destros einfach in der überzahl sind?..zahl es sich überhaupt noch auf irgendeinem server aus zu spielen oder haben alle balancing schwierigkeiten?^^
> P.S. mich interessiert nur t4



Ja, Order ist immer noch in der unterzahl, zwar sind sie mittlerweile auch stärcker geworden. In den SC's haben die Order aber eindeutig die Nase vorn. Destro hat mal Altdorf mehr, Order gewinnt paar SC's mehr, also so zusagen gleichstand.



myadictivo schrieb:


> mit meinem schami lvl 31 kam kein sz invite zustande und mit meinem squig auf 35 auch nicht.



Wie gesagt im den T2 und T3 laufen die SC's nur sehr selten, aber im oRvR kann man ordentlich spass haben. Ab Level 40 laufen die SC's aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Niziro (18. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> also ich hab mich grade mal mit meinem alten account eingewählt.
> mit meinem schami lvl 31 kam kein sz invite zustande und mit meinem squig auf 35 auch nicht.
> 
> werds demnächst nochmal antesten, aber wenn ich da jeweils längere wartezeiten hab seh ich keinen grund mein abo neu abzuschließen



T2 und T3 herrscht keine Szenario AKtivität, aber dafür umsomehr im RvR. T4 sehe ich viele aus meiner Gilde ständig auf den unterschiedlichen Schlachtfeldern/Szenarios


----------



## Badomen (18. Mai 2011)

Niziro schrieb:


> T2 und T3 herrscht keine Szenario AKtivität, aber dafür umsomehr im RvR. T4 sehe ich viele aus meiner Gilde ständig auf den unterschiedlichen Schlachtfeldern/Szenarios



Kann ich unterschreiben...

Habe einen Magus Stufe 31 dort und es ging wirklich NOCH NIE ein Szenario dort auf, unabhängig von der Zeit.
Aber RVR gibt es genug dafür. Man muss nur suchen.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Mai 2011)

bin ich mit 35 nicht schon im t4 ? oder wurde das irgendwann rausgepatcht und gehen jetzt 40ger nur noch unter sich ins szenario ? also zu release wurde ich mit meinem >3x er chars direkt ins t4 sz geworfen und teilweise übel verhauen von den ganzen imba 40gern mit RR schlagmichtot


----------



## iffs (19. Mai 2011)

Man muss für die T4 SCs 40 sein, das wurde mal geändert.


----------



## C0ntra (19. Mai 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> bin ich mit 35 nicht schon im t4 ? oder wurde das irgendwann rausgepatcht und gehen jetzt 40ger nur noch unter sich ins szenario ? also zu release wurde ich mit meinem >3x er chars direkt ins t4 sz geworfen und teilweise übel verhauen von den ganzen imba 40gern mit RR schlagmichtot



Wenn dir die "kleineren" SZ Waffen wegen dem Style gefallen, dann kannst du sie dir immer noch mit 40 nachholen, das geht dann auch schneller, weil du die Embleme 5:1 umwandeln kannst. Um Ruf zu kriegen reicht RvR bei weitem aus und darüber lässt es sich auch leveln, es dauert nur etwas länger aber ich fand es schnell genug.


----------



## ReX033 (21. Mai 2011)

ich oute mich mal:

ich würd ja auch gern wieder mit warhammer durchstarten.

habe nur leider keinen plan von pc's und daher keine ahnung wo es einen günstigen pc gibt wo unter anderem warhammer online ohne probleme drauf läuft und wo das preis/leistungsverhältnis stimmt.

gruß^^


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2011)

warhammer sollte doch eigentlich nicht mehr sooo die probleme machen, oder ? ich kann mich an den release erinnern, da hatte ich echt mit bösen ruckelorgien zu tun und die engine hat meine hardware richtig fies niedergemacht. aber das ist ja auch schon bißl her.
ich denke mal jeder einstiegs-zock pc schafft warhammer problemlos. wie hoch ist denn dein budget ? ich denke mal ~450-500 euro kannst du fürn rechner einplanen. alternativ gebrauchtsmarkt, wobei die preise bestimmt in keiner relation mehr zum aktuellen hardwarepreis stehn.

4 kern cpu amd -> 80 euro
mainbaord - 50euro
4gb ram - ~ 40
1TB festplatte ~35 euro
grafikkarte ~150 euro
gehäuse + netzteil ~ keine ahnung, 100 euro wenn man was gscheites will
dvd laufwerk/brenner ~ 15 euro

<500 euro und rechner der nicht nur warhammer gescheit zum laufen bringt


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. Mai 2011)

ja aber locker läuft Warhammer auf sowas.
Meine Kiste ist auch ein paar Takte älter, hat etwas weniger CPU und GraKa würde ich schätzen und es tut, selbst Mass Effect 2 läuft flüssig.

Ich hab bei KM mal was zusammengestellt, wenn ich igendwo daneben gegriffen habe, dann wird man sich hier schon melden, ich habe mich an die og Preisvorstellungen versucht zu halten und möglichst Markenware zu nehmen.
Dazu noch einen 24er Monitor, 2.1 Boxen, ein Headset mit USB Soundkarte, damit Du auch was hören kannst, sofern nicht vorhanden.
Die USB Soundkarte besaß ich selbst, bis ich am Kabel des Headsets hängen blieb beim jastig aufstehen und es in den Himmel des Elektronik Schrotts beförderte.

AMD Athlon II X4 640 4x3.0GHz boxed 26794 77,99 &#8364;
ASUS (Retail) M4N68T-M V2 30122 41,88 &#8364;
4GB CORSAIR CL9 Value Select PC3-10666 KIT 27149 32,99 &#8364; 
 3.5" SAMSUNG 500GB SpinPoint F3 HD502HJ 7200U/m 23614 34,99 &#8364; 
 ASUS (Retail) ENGT240 1024MB HDMI/DVI 26484 69,99 &#8364;
LG (Bulk) GH22NP20/NP21 IDE SecurDisc schwarz 27964 31,55 &#8364; 
60.96cm (24") Samsung 2443BW 1920x1200 VGA/DVI 21107 236,81 &#8364;
500W CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 30202 53,89 &#8364;
Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case o.NT. 14101 95,90 &#8364;
SENNHEISER PC 131 28256 40,99 &#8364;
CORSAIR SP2200 Gaming Audio Series 2.1 30931 76,99 &#8364;
TerraTec Aureon Dual USB 16375 22,98 &#8364;

=> 816,95 &#8364;


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2011)

naja kann man ja fast 400 euro wegdenken (monitor scheint er ja zu haben, boxensystem, headset, usb audio) und dafür eventuell ne klitzekleinigkeit mehr in die graka investieren.
aber für konkrete kaufempfehlungen sollte er mal sagen was sein budget ist


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. Mai 2011)

Ja scho, hab nur das Zeug mit reingenommen, damit er nen Überblick hat, sollte er nichts haben, kann ja sein, daß er an einem 17" CRT sitzt ;D


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab jetzt schon eine GANZE Weile nicht mehr gespielt und frage mich gerade wie ich meine Charaktere auf irgendwelche Server bekomme...?

Weil wenn ich entweder auf Charaktertransfer ODER Charakterkopie drücke finde ich nur irgendeinen level 1 Charakter auf irgendeinem Server.... Mein lvl 40er zB ist weg....
Kann ich den noch wieder bekommen??

Zweite frage wäre auf welchen Server ihr euch so tummelt, denn wenn ich meinen Account erstmal 10 Tage reaktiviere, dann hätt ich schonmal verschiedene Kontakte, die mir das WAR-Leben erleichtern. 


Achja und wie aktiviert man das eigentlich wieder für 10 Tage? 





Gruß


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Mai 2011)

wenn ich mir Deine Signatur anschaue, dann ist Dein Schamie auf Drakenwald, das ist der aktive Server und daher taucht er nicht in der Transferliste auf.
Auf DW werden wohl auch die meisten deutschen Spieler sich aufhalten.


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

ok ich bin doof, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil =/

Wie kann ich den Beitrag löschen?


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

Ok sorry für Doppelpost aber ich hab mich eingeloggt und meine Charaktere sind nicht mehr da 
Jemand ne Ahnung warum nicht??
Oder muss ich erst dieses 10 Tage Dings aktivieren, dass die sichtbar werden?


----------



## iffs (25. Mai 2011)

@ Squakck also im Acc managemet hast du dich eingeloggt oder im Spiel? Im Spiel müsstest du es ja Aktivirt haben um überhaupt rein zukommen, wen du im Spiel meinst kann man unten bei der Charakter auswahl Blättern zwischen Order und Destro.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du nicht aktiv wärest, dann solltest Du dich gar nicht einloggen können.
Sicher? Ja ne doofe Frage aber bist Du sicher, daß Du den richtigen Account genommen hast?
Was wird Dir bei dem Status von Warhammer im Account Management angezeigt?

Wenn ja und Squag ist verschwunden, dann musste wohl der übel ein Ticket schreiben, Mythic sollte den eigentlich wiederfinden können.


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

Status: Active | Created: 12/4/09  | Transfer Credits: 0 steht da und ich bekomm im Spiel immer diese "Kaufe das Spiel dies ist nur ein Trialaccount" Nachricht ^^

Und wenn ich im Accountmanager meine Accountnamen anfordere hab ich halt meinen normalen Accountnamen und den selben mit nem _EUR dahinter...


Vielleicht kann ich die ja erst sehen, wenn ich weiter bin als die Trial, kann das sein?




Ich kann mich übrigens auch mit beiden einloggen, scheinen aber verschiedene Accounts zu sein

Und ich hab da keine Charaktere mehr gehabt


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Mai 2011)

Zu der Trial Geschichte kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, hab nie eine so lange Pause gemacht.
Ich kann Dir wirklich nur empfehlen ein Ticket zu schreiben :-\


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

Hab ne Email an den Support geschrieben. 
Das hatte letztes mal bei Aion auch geholfen. 


Ehm...

Wenn das jetzt alles gut läuft fehlen mir noch Kontakte im Game. 

Vielleicht lässt sich ja ne nette Gilde als Order finden )


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Mai 2011)

Order? ORDER? WAAAAGH Ick mosch Dia, biz ze lach'n tuzt!


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

Also wenn du das so formulierst könnte ich mich auch zu nem Spalta überreden lassen.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Mai 2011)

Auf Destro Seite kenn ich ein paar nette Gilden aber die gibt es sicherlich auch Drüben, da bei den "Anderen", im Endeffekt wegen dem Multirealm kannst Du ja auch beide Seiten antesten, wo es Dir auch immer besser gefällt. Wir haben halt Kekse und die Zwerge stinken unerträglich.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Mai 2011)

Auf Destro Seite kenn ich ein paar nette Gilden aber die gibt es sicherlich auch Drüben, da bei den "Anderen", im Endeffekt wegen dem Multirealm kannst Du ja auch beide Seiten antesten, wo es Dir auch immer besser gefällt. Wir haben halt Kekse und die Zwerge stinken unerträglich.


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

Viele haben bestimmt so Mindestanforderungen. 

Wie is es denn zB bei deiner Gilde?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (25. Mai 2011)

da gibt es keine Mindestanforderung weder an Level, Rufrang oder Alter, auch keine Klassen vorschrieben.

Unser Schwerpunkt liegt klar beim openRVR, das schließt aber auch keine Szenarien Gruppen oder Instanzen Runs aus.
Wir sind Gothic dreiundert -> http://www.gilde-gothic.de/
(vorm Umzug von Carro nach Drakenwald hießen wir nur Gothic aber das war leider belegt.)


----------



## Squack (25. Mai 2011)

Is ja ne riesengroße Gilde  Wie groß ist denn die Warhammer Abteilung? =)


----------



## Francis MacBeth (26. Mai 2011)

Ja Gothic selbst ist ein Multigame Dingens, hab selbst nur mit den Warhammer Leuten zu tun.
Gesamtzahl kann ich Dir nicht nennen, die hab ich nicht im Blick, ich schätze atm sind zur Primetime immer so zwischen 10 - 20 und mehr Leute online, je nachdem ob was angesagt ist oder nicht, ich denke damit gehören wir eher zu den größeren Gilden auf dem Server, dazu kommt natürlich auch noch eine gute Allianz mit netten Leuten.


----------



## Squack (26. Mai 2011)

Gerade von Support ne Antwort bekommen:




Hello,

Thank you for being a part of the EA Family.

It's always a pleasure to assist our customers in every possible way we can. We do value your money and time. Our members’ satisfaction is our primary goal. 

Unfortunately this is a temporary issue that our engineers are trying very hard to fix as soon as possible. In the mean time, we appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this issue for you. I understand that this will not be the answer you were looking for and I can only hope that your enjoyment of the game is not spoilt by this situation. Please accept our apologies for this highly unfortunate occurrence. 

However you may also refer this link for the latest updates for the game in solution mentioned below:
http://www.warhammeronline.com/faq/index.php

If there is anything else we can help you with please let us know.

Sincerely,
Rudy 
EA Online Support.








Man die sollen das mal schnell wieder hinbekommen...


----------



## Niziro (26. Mai 2011)

Francis schrieb:


> Order? ORDER? WAAAAGH Ick mosch Dia, biz ze lach'n tuzt!



Ihr Moscher Orks verzweifelt doch immer an meinem Gebetbuch   


@Squack

Auch bei der Order gibts sehr nette Gilden. Und ja es stimmt, Zwerge riechen ein wenig, aber das kommt vom dauernden Bier saufen . Ist dennoch kein Vergleich zu ´nem Grünling. pfui pfui pfui


----------



## Squack (26. Mai 2011)

Maschinist oder Spalta.... Hmm....


----------



## Francis MacBeth (26. Mai 2011)

beides eigentlich gut.
Mir gefällt der Maschi vom Stil besser als der Spalta, da könntest Du dich gleich einem Rollenspiel Regiment anschließen.
Wie die so drauf sind, das weiß ich nicht, was ich aber so mitbekommen habe, muß das ganz spaßig sein.

Auf unserer Seite ist das nicht so verbreitet aber wenn Du deinen Squag rechtzeitig wieder bekommst, dann behalte mal den 29. Mai im Auge ab 19 Uhr ist Grünhaut vs. Stump'nz Event.


----------



## Squack (26. Mai 2011)

Squack*  

Juhu, die Community lebt!! )




Kommt jetzt eigentlich noch richtiger content dazu?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (27. Mai 2011)

Wän da Goblin dia Squag nänn'n tut, dann haizt da Git au Squag, wail da Goblin hinta da Fränziz MäkBäf iz Chotag, da grözztä un' schlauztä Schamanä fon da Mork und dahär muz da Chotag däz wizz'n!

Was fürn Content soll denn noch hinzu kommen und vor allem was meinst Du unter richtigem Content?

Es ist ja nicht so, als würde nichts gemacht werden, sie brachten die Länder der Toten, gut kam nicht soooo gut an aber hat seine Darseinsberechtigung und noch mehr Instanzen in einem Spiel dessen Schwerpunkt auf RVR liegt? Ich persönlich mag es zwar hin und wieder in eine Ini zu rennen aber nur als Zeitvertreib und da reichen die existierenden. Ach ja, die RVR Ini kam ja auch erst kürzlich, hat aber vielleicht mehr Szenario Charakter. Der nächste Patch steht auch schon in den Startlöchern aber was der mit sich bringen wird, das weiß ich noch nicht.

Auf jedenfall kann ich persönlich auf ein jährlich erscheinendes Addon verzichten und in der ganzen Zeit in der ich das Spiel schon spiele, mir sehrviel angesehen habe aber so alles hab ich noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Squack (27. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht neue Szenarien, neue RR Belohnungen, neue RVR Gebiete/Belagerungswaffen/Belagerungen oder auch mal neue Klassen/Rassen  sowas halt.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (27. Mai 2011)

Das gesamte Lock System wurde überarbeitet, man muss jetzt nicht mehr zwei Stunden lang die BOs bewachen, damit dann mit einem Tap in der letzten Minute alles für die Katz ist.
Man nimmt die BOs ein um Ressourcen zu sammeln, damit werden Belagerungswaffen und der Skaven Support freigeschaltet und man muss "nur noch" die feindliche Burg einnehmen, dann hat man den Lock.
Hierbei gibt es halt auch die RVR Instanz, mit der man sich auch die Skaven freischalten kann.
Desweiteren gibt es auch keine Mobs mehr an den Keeps.

Der Hauptstadt Kampf sieht nun auch anders aus, die Belohnungen wurden für die neuen Rufränge hochgesetzt, auch hier ist der Schwerpunkt der Gegenspieler und nicht mehr Karl Franz und seine Kommies ohne menschliche Gegenwehr.
Die Szenarien wurden nach Beliebtheit ausgedünnt und anders verteilt, Nordenwacht zum Beispiel im T4, Mourkain Tempel wurde überarbeitet aber da ich keine Szenarien spiele, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.
Es gibt desweiteren Waffen die man sich über Marken kaufen kann, die man in Szenarien erhält, wobei Leute wie ich halt das Nachsehen haben.

Die Lücke zwischen Kriegsherren und Suverän Set wurde geschlossen und nach dem Souverän Set gibt es für die neuen Rufränge noch zwei Sets.


----------



## Mathragor (27. Mai 2011)

Hi, wollte heute auch mal wieder in WAR reinschauen. 
Hab jetz die 14 Tage ProbeZeit aktiviert mit meinem alten Account, aber kann mich nicht im Mythic Patcher anmelden, um den Client runterzuladen. 
In die Accountverwaltung kann ich mich aber einloggen. 
Hatte das Problem schonmal jemand oder weiss was das sein kann ?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (27. Mai 2011)

> *Ich kann mich nicht einloggen, im Accountmanagement funktioniert es**
> *Im gegensatz zu GOA unterscheidet Mythic zwischen einem Spiel- und einem Master Account.
> Diese können zwei unterschiedliche Passwörter haben.
> Logge Dich im Accountmanagement ein und gehe dort auf “change password” unten links und gib hier für das Spiel ein neues Passwort ein.


----------



## Naicul (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ne Frage:

Auf welchem Server lohnt es sich anzufangen? 

Wie schnell gehen die Szenarios auf?

Ist im RvR dauerhaft was los (T1-T4)? 

Kann ich nur durch PvP leveln? 

Welche Fraktion ist die stärkere?


----------



## iffs (28. Mai 2011)

*Auf welchem Server lohnt es sich anzufangen? 
*
Drakenwald der einzige deutsch server.

*Wie schnell gehen die Szenarios auf?*

T1 manchmal, T2 und T3 selten, T4 häufig nur wenige minuten oder sekunden.

*Ist im RvR dauerhaft was los (T1-T4)? *

Ja, im T2 und T3 wird es allerding schwer ab 1 Uhr nachts, am tag aber auch keine probleme.
*
Kann ich nur durch PvP leveln? *

Ja, sogar sehr empehlenswert.


----------



## Squack (28. Mai 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> *
> Kann ich nur durch PvP leveln? *
> 
> Ja, sogar sehr empehlenswert.






Nein man kann doch auch Questen/Grinden etc. oder nicht?


----------



## iffs (28. Mai 2011)

Ja kann man auch, man kann auch nur RvR leveln,, die meisten machen das so, so hat man später im t4 einen vorteil mit hohem RR, sonst hat man es schwer wen man questet oder grindet  da der RR ziemlich niedrig ist .


----------



## Naicul (29. Mai 2011)

Ne generelle Frage: Lohnt sich WAR?


----------



## Francis MacBeth (29. Mai 2011)

es kommt darauf an, was für Dich "lohnen" bedeutet.
Für mich lohnt sich das Spiel, wegen der Community in der ich mich befinde, wegen den Events die ich mit denen veranstalte usw.


----------



## iffs (29. Mai 2011)

Naicul schrieb:


> Ne generelle Frage: Lohnt sich WAR?



Wen du PvP magst ganz klar ja. Für mich lohnt es sich auf jedenfall, nette Gilde mach gerne PvP und allgmein ein Fan vom Warhammer Universum.


----------



## Naicul (29. Mai 2011)

Für mich ist nur der PvP Aspekt wichtig und vorallendingen ein relativ gebalancedes PvP.

z.B. RIFT und WoW enttäuschen mich total mit der Balance 

Open PvP bzw. RvR ist für mich auch wichtig.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (30. Mai 2011)

Damit es ausgeglichen ist, braucht man ein relativ vernünftiges Team, dann klappt es auch meistens aber wie auch immer da man gegen Menschen spielt, verliert man halt auch und im Idealfall halt 50 Prozent der Kämpfe.
Aber es gibt auch Gegner bei denen ist es wie verhext, wenn ein Trupp, erfahrener Spieler mit Rufrängen im Mittelfeld von einem Hexenjäger mit Erzi auseinander genommen wird, mag man an sich auch zweifeln. Kommt halt auch vor.
Wie es im 1on1 PVP ist, kann ich nicht sagen, das ist nicht meine Welt und meine Charaktere sind nicht drauf ausgelegt.

Also ich würde sagen im Großen und Ganzen kann man es mit gutem Gewissen relativ ausbalanciert nennen aber es sind einfach die hohen Rufränge auch noch da und ein Durchschnittspieler wird wohl immer massive Probleme gegen die hoch optimierten Spieler haben.
Ich ärger mich da auch immer drüber aber am besten nimmt man es sportlich und nimmt sie aus der persönlichen Wertung raus.

Mir persönlich ist es wichtig mit guten Leuten (Gut nicht im Sinn von Leistung) sondern vom Verstehen unterwegs zu sein. Ich bin zwei bis dreimal die Woche im T4 RVR unterwegs, mal läuft es super mal bekommen wir tierisch die Hucke verhauen, im Endeffekt mache ich meinen Schnitt und habe Spaß an der Sache. Damit lohnt sich das Spiel für mich persönlich.
Für andere lohnt es sich, wenn sie ihre optimierten Stammgruppen im Szenario so weit bekommen, daß der Gegner das Szenario wieder verlässt.

Das sind wohl so die zwei Extreme der Spieler dort. Im Endeffekt kann ich Dir wegen dem Lohnen nur raten, es auszu probieren ob es Deine persönlichen Vorlieben trifft oder nicht. Aber ich denke es wenigstens auszuprobieren lohnt sich auf jedenfall.

Und ja, die Welt von Warhammer sollte man auch mögen^^


----------



## Kiwt (2. Juni 2011)

Naicul schrieb:


> Ne generelle Frage: Lohnt sich WAR?


Also ganz ehrlich, bei 50 Cent (Amazon) lohnt sich es sicherlich - einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen obs gefällt.


----------



## Neal (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Möchte auch gern wieder einsteigen,aber habe eine frage:
Was muss man tun,um einen Skaven spielen zu können?Hab mal gelesen,das man einen bestimmten RR braucht,ist aber schon lange her.
Könnte mir jemand erklären wie das funzt,oder eine seite linken,wo das beschrieben steht?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## iffs (4. Juni 2011)

@ Neal für die Skaven braucht man keine bestimmten RR, man kann die Skaven in einem RvR-Gebiet spielen so ändlich wie ein Auto mieten nur gratis, jedoch muss die RvR dungeon zuerst gemacht werden in diesem Gebiet, jedoch nicht von dir selbst es reicht wen die RvR dungeon eine fremde Grp macht, wie es in 90% der fall ist. Für die Skaven RvR Dungeon braucht man jedoch RR 65.


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2011)

warhammer lohnt sich absolut für jeden dessen hauptaugenmerk auf pvp liegt. 

für viele macht es allerdings die mischung aus und pve mäßig bot warhammer sehr sehr wenig wie sieht es da mittlerweile aus? 
gibt es pläne für neuen content?


----------



## Jaimewolf (6. Juni 2011)

Ich habe als Neueinsteiger nach 2 Jahren auch mal ne Frage wegen dem Encontent: Hauptstadtkampf.
Bekommt man auf der zahlenmässig überlegenen Seite auch genug Gelegenheiten im Hauptstadtkampf die Marken für die höchsten Sets zu erlangen? Es müssen ja auch genug Feinde ihre Hauptstadt verteidigen, so dass man in eine Art Warteschlange kommt, wenn man deren Hauptstadt angreift?


----------



## iffs (6. Juni 2011)

@ Jaime ja es gibt genügend möglichkeiten die Set teile zuholen, durch marken die kriegt man ja überall im PvP, Hauptstadt kampf es ist kein nachteil für Order da AD mehr geraidet wird da für beide Fraktionen Setteile fallen, es kommt auch auf die ID des Haupstadt kampfes darauf an, in einigen gewinnt Destro in anderen Order man kann von beiden Fraktion meistens immer eine gute ID finden, also bei Hauptstadt kämpfen musst du dir keine sorgen machen. Setteile für RR 90+ kriegt man auch neu seit Patch 1.4 durch eine RvR dungeon.


----------



## Jaimewolf (6. Juni 2011)

Danke dir soweit. Da ich auf Badlands spiele, werde ich ja noch sehen, welche Stadt mehr geraidet wird *g*


----------



## iffs (6. Juni 2011)

Badlands wieso nich Drakenwald? ;D


----------



## Raaandy (6. Juni 2011)

wieso keine antwort auf meine frage?  

grüße


----------



## iffs (6. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> warhammer lohnt sich absolut für jeden dessen hauptaugenmerk auf pvp liegt.
> 
> für viele macht es allerdings die mischung aus und pve mäßig bot warhammer sehr sehr wenig wie sieht es da mittlerweile aus?
> gibt es pläne für neuen content?



@ Raaandy also zu deiner frage xD. Also was so kamm an PvE inhalten grob erklärt:

*Patch 1.3:*

Neues PvE gebiet Länder der Toten spannend für Spieler mit Level 40. Im den Länder der Toten hat es 5 Instanzen davon 1 sehr grosse(8 Bosse) und 4 sehr kleine(werden auch Gräber genannt, nur mit 1 Boss)und viele ÖQ.

was sonst so mit kleinen Patches gekommten ist an PvE inhalten:

in jedem Gebiet mehere Leichte ÖQ

Tal des Jäger Instanz für ca. level 7-11.


Und die sonstigen grossen Patches:

*Patch 1.1: *

2 neue Klassen, beides Tank Klassen der Schwarze Gardist Dunkelelf bei der Zerstörung und Ritter des Sonnenordens Imperium bei der Ordnung.

*Patch 1.2:*

ebenfalls 2 neue Klassen aber diesemal Nahkämpfer. Ordnung Slayer der Zwerge und Zerstörung Spalta des Orks.

*Patch 1.3:*

siehe oben.

*Patch 1.4*

Neue Rasse Skaven(1 Tank, 1 Nahkämpfer, 1 Fernkämpfer und ein Heiler) die man in einem RvR Gebiet "mieten" kann. Dafür muss zuerst die neue RvR Dungeon gemacht werden die ebenfalls mit Patch 1.4 gekommten ist, eine Stunde danach können alle Spieler in diesem RvR Gebiet die Skaven spielen. Spieler die in der Instanz waren können die Skaven schon früher Spielen.

Mit Patch 1.4 wurde noch ein Mini kostenpflichtiges PvP Addon herraus gebracht das RvR Pack, kostet glaub 13€. Diese Mini PvP Addon erlaubtes Spielern über RR80 aufzusteigen bis RR100 und man hat einen Rufbonus. Im RvR Pack ist auch noch ein 70% Mount enthalten wie 4 Pets und 4 Gutschein um den Charakter umzu Stylen.

*Hier hab ich nur das grösste aufgezählt, es gab noch eine menge andere Änderungen*


Pläne neuen Content wurde noch nicht veröffentlich, ich warte ab und hoffee das wieder mal was schönes kommt


----------



## Jaimewolf (6. Juni 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Badlands wieso nich Drakenwald? ;D



Da ist einfach mehr los zu jeder Uhrzeit


----------



## iffs (7. Juni 2011)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Da ist einfach mehr los zu jeder Uhrzeit




alles nur gerüchte  beser du Spielst auf Drakenwald das ist wenigsten alles deutsch und naja die Spielerzahlen sind mehr als genung.


----------



## Infecto (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich will nicht wegen ein paar Fragen ein neuen Thread aufmachen zudem denke ich passen sie hier ganz gut rein.

Ich würde gerne WAR auch mal antesten, weil ich ein Spiel suche das gutes PvP hat. Nun meine Fragen:

Diese Endless Trial ist die Vollversion, dort erstelle ich mir ein Account und lade diese "Endless Trial" runter?
Wenn es mir gefällt kann man ja bestimmt den Account verlängern nur habe ich gelesen es gäbe nur Kreditkarte oder GTC als Zahlungsoption.
Ich besitze leider keine Kreditkarte,aber in welchen Geschäften kann man denn noch GTCs für WAR kaufen ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Churchak (9. Juni 2011)

meines wissens nur noch hier *link zum EA Kaufmannsladen Abteilung GameTime Carden


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2011)

Man dann sich die GametimeCard einfach Online kaufen. Den Key bekommt man dann soweit ich weiß direkt per Email geschickt.
Also kaum ein Zeitaufwand


----------



## Infecto (10. Juni 2011)

Na toll aber bei EA steht ja auch Kreditkarte, und Paypal etc. auch kein "normales" Lastschriftverfahren


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du per Lastschriftverfahren Geld auf ein Click&Buy Konto übertragen
und mit dem dann die Karte kaufen.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (10. Juni 2011)

> *woher bekomme ich eine GTC und was ist das?*
> GTC = GameTimeCode, also der Code für das Kaufen von einer bestimmten Menge an Spieltagen (30, 60, 90 oder 180 Tage)
> Spielzeit lässt sich mehr oder minder bequem im EA Store online erwerben, das Einkaufen von DVD Boxen entfällt komplett, gibt es eh nirgendwo mehr.
> link zum EA Store: http://eastore.ea.com/ http://store.origin.com/
> ...



http://www.francis-macbeth.de/?p=1292

ja keine normale Abbuchung, weiß auch nciht warum, das würde aber auch deutlich länger dauern, als die angegebenen Zahlungsmethoden.
C&B und Paypal sind aber schnell angelegt, da gabs mal ein Bug vor Kurzem mit Paypal, der alte Store unterstützte es auf einmal bei der GTC nicht mehr, das C&B Konto war schnell eingerichtet, muss aber dies 1 Cent Überweisungstest halt machen.


----------



## iffs (10. Juni 2011)

Oder man bestellt die Gamecard bei einem Online Shop und zahlt per Einzahlungschein.


----------



## Jaimewolf (12. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufte ein über den Direktlink per Onlinebanking. War sehr schnell und sehr bequem.


----------



## Niziro (11. Januar 2012)

Ein Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen.

Da ich im Mai 2011 diesen Beitrag eröffnet habe möchte ich nochmal meinen "Senf" dazu abgeben. 


WAR macht mir immernoch gewaltig Spaß und ich habe es nicht bereut wieder eingestiegen zu sein. Ich bin an zwei Abenden in der Woche mit meiner Gilde unterwegs und an den Wochenenden twinke ich ein wenig auf den US Servern.

Was ich nicht verstehen kann, warum hacken so viele Leute auf diesem Spiel rum? Bei vielen glaube ich, dass sie sich nicht einmal selber einen Eindruck veschafft haben. Klingt alles nach "gefährlichem" Halbwissen.

Ich habe lange lange Zeit WoW gespielt und kenne einige Bekannten die dies immernoch tun. Von denen höre ich nur noch wie "fail" das Spiel geworden ist. Trotzdem würde ich jetzt nicht durch die Foren rennen und Dinge wie "WoW ist scheiße geworden, WoW ist am Ende, oder was weiß ich schreiben. Ich bin seit über einem Jahr jetzt raus und habe mich auch weiterhin nicht mit diesem Spiel beschäftigt. Von daher steht es mir auch nicht zu ein Urteil darüber zu bilden.

Jedem Spieler, der mit Begeisterung PvP ausübt, lege ich dieses Spiel ans Herzen.



Grüße

Niziro


----------



## lacr0ix (11. Januar 2012)

Heyho Zusammen.

Also nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen extreme langweile hatte was online Spiele angeht (WoW geht einfach nicht mehr, ich mag viele Leute in dem Spiel aber das reicht nimmer^^) war ich nun auf der Suche nach was neuem.
Man muss nun sagen das ich einer der Spieler war die auf fast jeden Zug aufgesprungen ist der so nach WoW kam AoC,Aion,HDRO(Wo es free to play wurde) Rift,SW:Tor. Aber nirgends geblieben bin immer brav zurück in Blizzards Hände.
Eines habe ich über die ganze Zeit ausgelassen, Warhammer. Hatte immer die Sorge ach nur PvP ist auch zu anstrengend.  Man will ja auch mal in Ruhe tingeln und einfach ein bisschen mit seinem Charakter rumhacken ohne immer nach hinten gucken zu müssen.
So nun heute les ich diesen Thread, kein flame, alles ruhig spiel ist toll. 

Also werd ich mir hier und in AoC einfach nochmal einen Testaccount erstellen und mir die ganze Geschichte doch mal ansehen.

Jetzt zum Sinn dieses Posts, könnt ihr mir netter Weise ein paar Warhammer Einsteiger Tipps geben? So welche Seite mehr besucht ist und wie man sich am besten nach oben wurschtelt?

Wär klasse

Greets


----------



## Makalvian (11. Januar 2012)

Klar die gibt es das hier ist die aktivste deutsche comm-Seite

http://waaagh.de/


----------



## Niziro (12. Januar 2012)

lacr0ix schrieb:


> Heyho Zusammen.
> 
> Also nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen extreme langweile hatte was online Spiele angeht (WoW geht einfach nicht mehr, ich mag viele Leute in dem Spiel aber das reicht nimmer^^) war ich nun auf der Suche nach was neuem.
> Man muss nun sagen das ich einer der Spieler war die auf fast jeden Zug aufgesprungen ist der so nach WoW kam AoC,Aion,HDRO(Wo es free to play wurde) Rift,SW:Tor. Aber nirgends geblieben bin immer brav zurück in Blizzards Hände.
> ...



Ich persönlich bin auf der Ordnungs Seite unterwegs. Was du beachtetn solltest ist dein RR (Ruf Rang) der ist wichtiger als dein EP balken. Warum ? Nur über die entsprechenden Ruf Ränge kommst du nach und nach an bessere Ausrüstung. Es bringt dir also nichts schnell auf das Endlevel (40) zu questen/grinden denn da erwarten dich Spieler die so böse ausgerüstet sind, dass du nur noch frustriert in dein Keyboard beißen willst. Du erhälst Ruf Punkte durch das töten anderer Spieler, das einnehmen von RvR Zielen und Eroberungen von Burgen.


----------



## huhuhaha (27. Oktober 2012)

Hab auch wieder ein bißchen Lust  

Wie siehts den Aktuell auf den Servern ect. aus? ^^

Vorallem: lohnt es sich noch als casual?


----------



## Yugiwan1 (6. Januar 2013)

Ich erwecke den Thread mal wieder...schaue im Moment dank 14 Tägiger kostenloser Spielzeit wiedermal in WAR rein und es kribbelt doch schon wieder in den Fingern, mal wieder aktiv weiterzuspielen...mein Problem, Paypal Konto zickt rum und kann im Moment nicht benutzt werden, Kreditkarte ist nicht vorhanden...gibt es noch einen Onlineshop der GTCs verkauft, wo man mit Sofortüberweisung zahlen kann? Meine Standartshops haben leider keine Keys mehr da...scheinen nicht mehr "geliefert" zu werden.


----------



## Brimbur (11. Januar 2013)

Also ich beziehe mein GTC über den Origin Store und das funktioniert per Lastschrift.


----------

